# VK - Combo Squonk RDTA, TFV12 Prince Baby, S-Priv & More



## Gizmo (2/5/18)

New Arrivals:
iJoy Combo Squonk RDTA 25mm
Smok TFV12 Baby Prince Cloud Beast Tank Silver
Joyetech Exceed Edge
Smok S-Priv 230W Kit Black

Restock

Smok X8 Starter Kit ( Rainbow & Blue )
Golisi i2 USB Charger

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest


----------

